
"The Internet is not about technology; it's about... - Paul Buchheit - Chirag
http://friendfeed.com/paul/127cd8c8/internet-is-not-about-technology-it
======
nostrademons
Might want to add back the trailing quote in the headline...as is, it looks
like the Internet is about Paul Buchheit.

~~~
pg
I kind of liked it the way it is.

